# S/W Bilder einfärben ??



## Bl4dE (27. April 2003)

Hi all,
ich wollte ein s/w bild einfärben, und es gab mal ein tutorial
aber ich finde es nich mehr.
Könnt ihr mir weter helfen ??
thz schonma


----------



## Hercules (27. April 2003)

Bild in RGB konvertieren,
neue ebene
ebenemodi auf sowas in richtung Multiplizieren stellen,
dann mit Brush drübermale, oder komplette einzelne farbebenen über das sw bild und diese maskieren


----------



## Comander_Keen (27. April 2003)

jep, mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen 

greetz 3k!


----------



## santos2k3 (27. April 2003)

oder aber in den maskierungsmode wechseln (q), mit dem pinselwerkzeug in der richtigen groesse die zu faerbenden flaechen ausmalen, in den normalen mode wechseln (wieder q) und die auswahl umkehren. dann mit strg + u in die entsprechende farbe wechseln.







gruss, santos


----------



## Bl4dE (28. April 2003)

santos2k3 thx,
ich habs hin bekommen  danke euch allen
bis später ma wieder 
euer Bl4dE


----------

